# First Cheese Smoke! with Cheese-View



## papagreer (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey All,

Thought I would bring in the New Year right and cold smoke for the first time. It was about 45 degrees outside and sunny (which changed later on in the day, grrrrr) and I just made a BJ's run for some cheese to smoke. While I was at it, I threw in some almonds and some Kosher Salt too. 

I originally started out with 2 lb of Colby-Jack

2 lbs of Mozz

and 1.5 lbs of Gouda.

The old lady got a little upset cause I threw all the cheese I bought into the smoker so I had to pull some out (hence why the  amount of cheese is less on the final pics, HAHA!) 

Smoke it for 4 hrs with my A-Maze-N Smoker with a mix of Maple and Hickory. The skies opened up so I had to cut it at 4 hrs. Had 2 rows left of dust, so I put the smolder out and saved it for another day. All you AMSN users out there, is that ok to do? Is there anything that I need to do to use the left over dust? I left the AMSN in the MES. 

Now on with the Pics













	

		
			
		

		
	
.































The cheeses look great, just wish I didnt have to wait for 2 weeks to eat them! The salt has a nice smoky smell and a nice flavor as well did the almonds. Those are gone already HAHA! Sorry for the meager pics, they were taken on my cell phone and I had some poor lighting going on. Cant wait to get my D90 back so I can get some real pics!

Thanks for looking.

Chris


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks great. I used my AMNS for cheese before Christmas and it was great.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 4, 2011)

You can save unused dust for another smoke - I do it all the time

If you want to eat some cheese right after you smoke it, get some fresh mozzarella and follow this post

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99157/fresh-mozarella-smoked-again

Your smoke looks good and in two weeks you will be a happy camper for sure


----------



## venture (Jan 5, 2011)

I am just getting started with the A-MAZE-N smoker, but I have had no problems saving unused dust.  In fact, I have had no problems with this unit at all.  I do nuke my dust before I use it, even though that probably doesn't do much good when the humidity is at 99 percent here.  LOL


----------



## porked (Jan 5, 2011)

Cheese looks great, can't wait to do some more when the weather cooperates.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 5, 2011)

Cheese looks great!

Cell phone pics are real good too!

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 5, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 5, 2011)

Now your cheeses look awesome and so do the photos too. Now days the cell phone cameras are better or as good as most cameras. Heck when I bought my camera it's a 8 picsel and that was the lowest that I could buy. Now I have the new I-phone and I think that it has a 7 picsel camera in it.


----------



## papagreer (Jan 5, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> You can save unused dust for another smoke - I do it all the time
> 
> If you want to eat some cheese right after you smoke it, get some fresh mozzarella and follow this post
> 
> ...


Thanks Scar. This is the hardest thing, cant stand the wait! HAHA! I saw your smoke and it looks good. I also saw where Squirrel posted on making fresh mozzarella from the New England Cheese Company. That looks great and I really want to try that. If I do, Ill post some pics and let you know the outcome. 

Chris


----------



## papagreer (Jan 5, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Now your cheeses look awesome and so do the photos too. Now days the cell phone cameras are better or as good as most cameras. Heck when I bought my camera it's a 8 picsel and that was the lowest that I could buy. Now I have the new I-phone and I think that it has a 7 picsel camera in it.




I know, they really have come a long way. I used my iPhone 3GS. Only has a 3.2 megapixel but the pics arent bad. Now your iPhone 4 is a beast. I think that phone is great and cant wait until they release a new version this summer. The iPhone 4 has a 5 megapixel camera but it has a full size CMOS sensor which lead to much sharper pictures. Oh and yes......I am a nerd 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Chris


----------

